# Не проходит онемение мизинца



## ВадикИВА (29 Окт 2020)

Всем добрый день. Поводом обследоваться было легкое онемение мизинца и безымянного пальца, которое продолжается уже около трех недель и по сей день. Невролог объяснил это наличием плоскостопия (особенно выраженным на левой ноге), ни когда не думал , что оно у меня есть, но видимо с годами появилось. После получения результатов МРТ назначил на первую неделю капельницу не знаю какого препарата и Аэртал в течении 10 дней, потом массаж мануальный и простой= 38 тысяч рублей, что не мало для меня. Результатами МРТ я был удручен (дегенеративное изменение шейного отдела позвоночника. Грыжи межпозвонковых дисков С3/С4-0,4мм, С5/С6-0,3мм, С6/С7-0,4мм. Девиация зубовидного отростка влево. Унковертебральный артроз)....... От невролога пока ушел.
     Нашел и начал изучать ваш сайт. Поставил три укола Мелоксикам, проколол Б12, Б1, Б6 (утром Б12, вечером чередую Б1 и Б6),  делаю "Упражнения для увеличения подвижности шейного и грудного отдела позвоночника" из темы доктора Ступина, аппликатор Кузнецова купил, у знакомых взял магнитотерапевтический аппарат Еламед Алмаг-01. Со следующей недели несколько сеансов массаж (не мануальный) у знакомого массажиста.
      Мне 57, без вредных привычек (рост 176 вес 76, давление 135/90-с полгода начал принимать «телмисартан 40мг» сейчас 120/80) занимаюсь бодибилдингом (без фанатизма), бег, очень люблю баню, работа за компьютером практически весь рабочий день.
     Как быть с бодибилдингом, я без него не могу, это моя отдушина последние лет 15, бег тоже люблю.  Прошу дать совет на вдохновение. Всю жизнь в здоровом теле (ну не без провалов- немного курил, чуть выпивал, были на то причины), а тут…… ГРЫЖА!

Кроме онемения пальцев, и как мне уже сейчас показалось немного некомфортно в левом локте, когда он на столе перед клавиатурой ни каких болей и дискомфорта ни где не ощущаю, но онемение очень напрягает, хоть и не сильное. Сила в руках практически одинаковая и не упала, кистевой эспандер , как жал с успехом так и жму. Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (29 Окт 2020)

@ВадикИВА, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ВадикИВА (29 Окт 2020)

@La murr, спасибо большое, я здесь первый раз, уже обратился. Если что не так, поправьте пожалуйста.


----------



## ВадикИВА (30 Окт 2020)

Добрый день. Еще хотелось бы понять, в моем случае можно ли остановить дальнейшее развитие грыжи, переход протрузии в грыжу, или это необратимый процесс? 

     Очень прошу совета .Так как пока кроме неприятного онемения ничего не беспокоит, но почитав несколько статьей, понимаю что все серьезно. 
     Бодибилдинг пока на паузе, но хочу все же подобрать лояльные для позвоночника упражнения (тяга верхнего блока, брусья, подтягивание, жим лежа с прямой спиной-стопы на скамейке, бицепс-сидя гантели, трицепс- блок, пресс подъем ног в висе, гиперэкстензия не знаю мне кажется не очень хорошее упражнение для поясницы).
    Пока из физкультуры делаю ЛФК для шеи, стараюсь больше ходить иногда бегаю трусцой, начал ходить по лестнице полностью исключив лифт- живу на пятом, поднимаюсь до 14-го и домой сил и дыхалки хватает на все,  даже не могу представить себе , что когдато чегото будет не хватать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2020)

Почитайте про туннельный синдром локтевого нерва и сделайте УЗИ локтевого нерва и ЭНМГ на туннельный синдром


----------



## ВадикИВА (2 Ноя 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович спасибо, что откликнулись. По поводу локтя, по моему у меня уже фобия , все кажется , что там да там начинает болеть. Но тем не менее завтра пойду на прием к неврологу попрошу чтобы направил на УЗИ локтя и в дальнейшем прошу обсудить назначенное мне лечение здесь с вами.
      И меня все же сильно волнует вопрос, можно ли остановить дальнейшее развитие грыжи и переход протрузии в грыжу,   или  это необратимый процесс? Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2020)

Вы прочитали про туннельный синдром на локте и на кисти? Похоже?
А будет ли грыжа большой или маленькой завит от Вашего поведения, нагрузки и тренированности к нагрзке.
Тему про профилактику грыжи диска нашли?


----------



## ВадикИВА (2 Ноя 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1. про туннельный синдром почитал , нет ничего схожего. Да и я выше написал, что где бы что ни щипнуло , кажется ну все уже и тут болит, фобия. Сейчас вроде уже успокоился , объективно оцениваю, только онемение и покалывание низа ладони , мизинца и части безымянного, ни каких болей в шее и где либо нет совсем, но онемение уже месяц, не прогрессирует, но и не проходит (когда сидишь особенно достает,  стоишь или идешь намного лучше).
2. по поводу моего поведения,  я уже понял Федор Петрович (как всегда жаль что поздновато), программу тренировок и нагрузи в разы изменю , исключу приседания, становую давно уже не делаю, тяги в наклоне, вообщем программу буду искать, пока в зал не хожу, может и Вы что-нибудь подскажите.
3.  "Профилактика боли в спине" http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/profilaktika-boli-v-spine почитали выполняю
      "Упражнения для шейного и грудного отдела позвоночника"http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/uprazhnenija-shejniy-otdel/ делаю         регулярно каждый день по два три раза.
   Пожалуйста ткните носом, где и что еще изучить.

P.C.    еще раз отпишу: сейчас в день три раза упражнения для шейного и грудного отдела позвоночника, в обед на работе 4 км пешком за 40 минут (за городом работаю), пью воды порядка 2-х литров, после работы на 14 этаж пешком про лифт забываю, вечером аппликатор кузнецова. Еще каждый день делаю упражнения вот из этой темы https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/509/post-3903 пользователя Socrat? очень нравятся.
Федор Петрович еще раз благодарю Вас. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2020)

> 1. про туннельный синдром почитал , нет ничего схожего. Да и я выше написал, что где бы что ни щипнуло , кажется ну все уже и тут болит, фобия. Сейчас вроде уже успокоился , объективно оцениваю, только онемение и покалывание низа ладони , мизинца и части безымянного, ни каких болей в шее и где либо нет совсем, но онемение уже месяц, не прогрессирует, но и не проходит (когда сидишь особенно достает,  стоишь или идешь намного лучше).


Отделите боли в шее от онемения в руке и все уляжется в картину.
В шее есть причина для боли?


> 2. по поводу моего поведения,  я уже понял Федор Петрович (как всегда жаль что поздновато), программу тренировок и нагрузи в разы изменю , исключу приседания, становую давно уже не делаю, тяги в наклоне, вообщем программу буду искать, пока в зал не хожу, может и Вы что-нибудь подскажите.


Для этого лучше связаться с инструктором по тренировкам, а вот лфк и восстановительная гимнастика есть на моем сайте.
Если вы их выполняете без боли, то можно тренироваться, как правильно ТРЕНИРОВАТЬСЯ, это уже не леченая, а СПОРТИВНАЯ программа.
Надо, дадим специалиста.


> 3.  "Профилактика боли в спине" http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/profilaktika-boli-v-spine почитали выполняю
> "Упражнения для шейного и грудного отдела позвоночника"http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/uprazhnenija-shejniy-otdel/ делаю         регулярно каждый день по два три раза.
> Пожалуйста ткните носом, где и что еще изучить.


1. Правильное поведение в работе и повседневной жизни.
2. Правильная организация рабочего места и времени и места и времени отдыха.
3. Защита позвоночника в момент избыточных нагрузок за счет ограничения нагрузки на пораженный сегмент (корсет), и за счет адаптации позвоночника к повышенным нагрузкам (тренированность),
4. Восстановительный-реабилитационные программы профилактики боли в спине.

Есть все ответы?


> P.C.    еще раз отпишу: сейчас в день три раза упражнения для шейного и грудного отдела позвоночника, в обед на работе 4 км пешком за 40 минут (за городом работаю), пью воды порядка 2-х литров, после работы на 14 этаж пешком про лифт забываю, вечером аппликатор кузнецова. Еще каждый день делаю упражнения вот из этой темы https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/509/post-3903 пользователя Socrat? очень нравятся.


Так все хорошо!


----------



## ВадикИВА (3 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Отделите боли в шее от онемения в руке и все уляжется в картину.
> В шее есть причина для боли?
> 
> Для этого лучше связаться с инструктором по тренировкам, а вот лфк и восстановительная гимнастика есть на моем сайте.
> ...



Федор Петрович благодарю Вас! Сейчас по существу.
1. В шее ни каких болей нет, но и в локте тоже абсолютно.
2. По тренировочному процессу.
    - ЛФК и восстановительная гимнастика на вашем сайте включена в мои  ежедневные занятия и выполняется без боли.
    - по спортивной программе, был бы признателен выслушать рекомендации специалиста, (какие силовые упражнения лучше совсем исключить из комплекса, на какие обратить внимание...)
3. Повседневная жизнь и организация рабочего место, тут все понятно, работаю в этом направлении. По поводу защиты позвоночника при нагрузках (корсет) ну тут вроде как тяжелоатлетический пояс в помощь. А так по поводу больших весов, лучше перейду на больше повторений с меньшим весом, с комфортными для позвоночника позами.

  Ну и все что сейчас делаю из ЛФК и физкультуры буду продолжать делать на протяжении всей жизни.


----------



## ВадикИВА (3 Ноя 2020)

сегодня был на приеме невролога. Диск с МРТ смотреть не стал (нет СД рома). Из показаний томографии ,  моего осмотра и с моих слов, предположительный диагноз тунельный синдром локтевого сустава назначил ЭНМГ, но из за неисправности аппарата записал только на вторник (10 ноября). Выписал три препарата в уколах,
- аптоксан 6 уколов через день с кокарнитом 6 уколов
- аксамон 10 уколов

Смущает 6 уколов аптоксана, в инструкции 1-2 укола!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2020)

То есть уже два врача говорят об одном и том же.
Кроме ЭНМГ хорошо бы сделать УЗи нерва, тогда виджен участок травматизации
Аптоскан - не назначаю.
Аксамон 10 дней мало.
И вообще стараюсь уколы не назначатьФФ, лучше все таблетками (имхо).



> 1. В шее ни каких болей нет, но и в локте тоже абсолютно.
> 2. По тренировочному процессу.


И онемения нет?



> - ЛФК и восстановительная гимнастика на вашем сайте включена в мои ежедневные занятия и выполняется без боли.


Хорошо.



> - по спортивной программе, был бы признателен выслушать рекомендации специалиста, (какие силовые упражнения лучше совсем исключить из комплекса, на какие обратить внимание...)


У нас есть видеоконсультации. Завтра уточню кто.



> 3. Повседневная жизнь и организация рабочего место, тут все понятно, работаю в этом направлении. По поводу защиты позвоночника при нагрузках (корсет) ну тут вроде как тяжелоатлетический пояс в помощь. А так по поводу больших весов, лучше перейду на больше повторений с меньшим весом, с комфортными для позвоночника позами.


Полужесткий корсет 20 см мне нравиться больше, но это на любителя.



> Ну и все что сейчас делаю из ЛФК и физкультуры буду продолжать делать на протяжении всей жизни.


Это все надо, вопрос какое ЛФК, если тренировочное, то оно ничем не отличается от обычной жизни


----------



## ВадикИВА (4 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть уже два врача говорят об одном и том же.


нет, первый врач вообще про тунельный синдром ни чего не говорил. По результатам МРТ сказал будем лечить грыжу потом плоскостопие


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И онемения нет?


онемение с мурашками и жжением только мизинца, безымянного пальца и низа ладони левой руки, уже месяц, достало уже.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У нас есть видеоконсультации. Завтра уточню кто.


очень бы хорошо



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Полужесткий корсет 20 см мне нравиться больше, но это на любителя.


это имеется ввиду на шею, и когда его носить?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это все надо, вопрос какое ЛФК, если тренировочное, то оно ничем не отличается от обычной жизни


ЛФК все делаю с вашего сайта -  "Упражнения для шейного и грудного отдела позвоночника" и для всего позвоночника

Федор Петрович благодарю Вас.


----------



## ВадикИВА (4 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Аксамон 10 дней мало.
> И вообще стараюсь уколы не назначатьФФ, лучше все таблетками (имхо).


после 10 уколов могу еще таблетки пропить, сколько еще дней?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Ноя 2020)

> .....нет, первый врач вообще про тунельный синдром ни чего не говорил. По результатам МРТ сказал будем лечить грыжу потом плоскостопие





> ....Из показаний томографии ,  моего осмотра и с моих слов, предположительный диагноз тунельный синдром локтевого сустава назначил ЭНМГ,



Я неправильно прочитал?


----------



## ВадикИВА (4 Ноя 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, видимо я немного непонятно написал, хотя стараюсь.
- первый врач после МРТ сказал лечим грыжу и потом плоскостопие,
- вчера, невролог после просмотра МРТ , осмотра меня и с моих жалоб, сделал  предположительный диагноз туннельный синдром локтевого сустава и назначил ЭНМГ.

Р.С. первый врач, это мой первый пост, был я у него месяц назад, тогда же сделал и МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Ноя 2020)

Вам решать.
Но начните с диагноза. Согласен со вторым врачом.


----------



## ВадикИВА (5 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вам решать.


Да нет решать то не мне, думаю надо дождаться результата  ЭНМГ и уже на его основании невролог даст заключительный диагноз. 

Федор Петрович,  в случае подтверждения  туннельного синдрома какое консервативное лечение Вы бы прописали и какое средство  НПВП на сегодняшний день Вы порекомендуете. Спасибо большое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2020)

Блокада с дексаметазоном 3 раза и физиотерапия, при отсутствии эффекта-операция


----------



## ВадикИВА (5 Ноя 2020)

Не знаю , но вот все таки прислушиваясь к своему организму и сейчас когда выполнял комплекс упражнений для шейного и грудного отдела, объективно чувствую как бы какое то небольшое инородное тело в районе низа шейного отдела, лёгкий дискомфорт особенно при наклонах головы вперед и назад


----------



## ВадикИВА (5 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> и физиотерапия


а что включает в себя физиотерапия?


----------



## ВадикИВА (5 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Блокада с дексаметазоном


да блокада это наверное лучший вариант в данной ситуации, но я так понимаю специалист должен быть от бога


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2020)

ВадикИВА написал(а):


> ...я так понимаю специалист должен быть от бога


Из медицинского института.


----------



## ВадикИВА (13 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вам решать.
> Но начните с диагноза.


Прошло полтора месяца, ни каких улучшений нет, слава богу и ухудшений вроде тоже. Хотя , вторая рука стала ночью  затекать немного (низ ладони) раньше такого не было. Вчера сделал ЭНМГ.



Сегодня пойду с результатами ЭНМГ на прием к неврологу. Специалист делавший ЭНМГ сказал что локоть в полном порядке


----------



## ВадикИВА (14 Ноя 2020)

стр 2 забыл прикрепить



Федор Петрович хотел бы выслушать ваши рекомендации, если можно. Невролог назначила следующее:
и распрощалась со мной, врач ЛФК и физиотерапевт на больничном, так что мое лечение закончилось. Результата ноль, хоть диагноз известен.



врач делавший  ЭНМГ сказал что небольшое ущемление нерва в районе запястья снизу, в районе ребра ладони


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2020)

ВадикИВА написал(а):


> ...небольшое ущемление нерва в районе запястья снизу, в районе ребра ладони


Поделать на это место физиотерапию, сделать блокаду, если не поможет, потом удержать ЛФК. Нет - операция.
Внизу наши рекомендации для пациентов.


----------



## ВадикИВА (17 Ноя 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович , небольшое уточнение по моему диагнозу, врач указал на проблему  в районе  канала Гюйона , а не карпального канала. Хотя я понимаю разницы большой скорее всего нет, но тем не менее может есть какие-нибудь моменты в лечении именно этого канала!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2020)

По методикам никак, а по месту расположения электродов месту укола - да.


----------



## ВадикИВА (4 Дек 2020)

Практически два месяца и ни каких улучшений. Невролог даже ладом не сказал что лечим, куда хоть ставить компрессы, прописала кучу таблеток и уколов и на этом распрощались, на мой вопрос , а если онемение не пройдет, ответила записывайтесь снова на прием. Я в замешательстве, даже не знаю что делать. Записываться на прием к этому же неврологу даже смешно, а по описанию - уважаемый человек , кандидат каких то там наук, вот этот человек - Данилова Татьяна Геннадьевна (медицинский центр Елены Малышевой), я понимаю что деньги для нее это главное, но ты же в белом халате.

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, как быть? Абсолютно ни где ни чего не болит, ни в шее ни в локтях ни в запястье, ни где! Но онемение двух пальцев и низа ладони , даже больше сказать жжение уже достало, особенно сильно на следующий день после бани. И на другой руке небольшие мурашки на низу ладони и затекание, тоже начали появляться. И я понимаю что это только начало, а хотелось бы чтобы на этом все и закончилось, во всяком случае есть большое желание и сила воли.
      Веду активный образ жизни, каждый день по 11-15000 шагов, до 14 этажа без остановки потом снова на первый и на пятый уже домой с нормальным пульсом и давлением, упражнения для шейногрудного отдела каждый день с вашего сайта, пару раз в неделю массаж, парная раз в неделю. Хожу в спортзал исключил все осевые нагрузки на позвоночник и разгибатели кистей, все делаю умеренно , плавно без перебора. Вес нормальный, не курю, не пью - разве что после баньки грамм 50 беленькой или сливовки. Посоветовали было димексид компрессы, так не знаю ведь на какое место ставить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2020)

Есть пережатие нерва.
Надо разжать и ждать, пока восстановится.
А все, что Вы делаете, это чтобы восстановилось.


----------



## ВадикИВА (4 Дек 2020)

Так почему мне невролог не может сказать где это пережатие в каком месте, или  показаний МРТ и ЭНМГ  не достаточно, что бы понять где проблема. Спасибо Федор Петрович , но что можете посоветовать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2020)

Вы знаете мое мое мнение, локтевой нерв, скорее всего.


----------



## ВадикИВА (4 Дек 2020)

Да я ваше мнение понял, по ощущения тоже так думаю, но как лечить, что делать я проколол наверное сотню уколов и съел кучу таблеток (рецепты я выкладывал выше), результат ноль. Как мне сказал один мой хороший знакомый, в России лучший диагноз - это вскрытие, походу он был прав. Как то печально все.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2020)

Зачем колоть в попу, если проблема в локте...
Я бы сделал блокаду с дексаметазоном, а еще лучше сперва посмотрел на УЗИ насколько отечен нерв и тогда уколол точнее.


----------

